# Need help on species for fursona (stereotypes)



## Jake Spectacle (Jul 30, 2016)

Alright so I'm pretty new to the social aspect of the fandom, and for the past year I've mostly been admiring artwork and such. With that being said I feel it's time that I should make a fursona! The problem is that I can't decide on a species. I've narrowed my options to a otter, raccoon, rabbit, or skunk. There's not really one of these species that I feel more connected to then the other, and creating a hybrid doesn't really appeal to me either. I'm wondering what are some of the common stereotypes associated with each of these, so I can try to relate to one more then the others. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 30, 2016)

I was on a similar boat as you were on, except I've decided months ago.

I'm not too keen on the stereotypes within the fandom, but according to animal behavior, it would look something like this:

Raccoon: Clever, crafty, natural improviser.

Rabbit: Skittish, but productive and often energetic.

Skunk: Not sure, but defensive would be a typical quality.

Otter: Playful, rambunctious.

Do what you will with this.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 30, 2016)

So I looked up stereotypes on Wikifur, and here's what I found:


Racoons are seen as antisocial and bi-sexual. Some see raccoons as sneaky thieves who steal at every chance they get.
Rabbits are neurotic and paranoid, or are sexually promiscuous, and often enjoy being edible (vore).


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 30, 2016)

Your Fursona could be a shape shifter than can be any of these forms haba


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 30, 2016)

Be unique

Be yourself like a real man


----------



## Nataku (Jul 30, 2016)

Otter - playful, love water, clever, good dancers, and like to compete with foxes for title of biggest sluts if all you're focused on is the sexual side of it. I personally ignore all of that shit.
Rabbit - fast, athletic, social, meek or mild (this is the only herbivore in your choices and those are terms often associated with prey-species). Also known for having sex frequently and having huge families. If white rabbit: medical field, animal testing, drug abuse, OCD, clean freak.
Raccoon - the lovable (or despised, take your pick) trash panda. Witty, clever, good climbers, thieving, dirty, cleptomaniacs, plotting, criminal masterminds or street level drug dealers (these are the roles I see them in most often in comics and stories).
Skunk - dangerous but peacable (aka they won't kill you, but getting sprayed is nothing to laugh at), down to earth, grounded, balanced, sometimes seen as drug addicts (odors), can be associated with both good and bad smells of any kind, floof buts, vengeance driven (like badgers or wolverines, there are many old tales out there about never crossing a skunk lest it track you down to get its revenge).


----------



## Jake Spectacle (Jul 30, 2016)

Thanks all for your responses, you guys have given me exactly what I was looking for. It's kinda funny because it looks like there's parts of each that apply to me XD, though I've pretty much eliminated otter and rabbit because I think I'm closer to the other two. So now I've gotta choose between skunk and racoon. Thanks again for your responses!


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 30, 2016)

Jake Spectacle said:


> Thanks all for your responses, you guys have given me exactly what I was looking for. It's kinda funny because it looks like there's parts of each that apply to me XD, though I've pretty much eliminated otter and rabbit because I think I'm closer to the other two. So now I've gotta choose between skunk and racoon. Thanks again for your responses!


Should be a coon.  Coons are awesome!


----------



## Jake Spectacle (Jul 30, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Should be a coon.  Coons are awesome!


XD I'm leaning towards a racoon, and now it's basically what fur pattern I like more. Do I go with the fluffy striped tail or the mask??? Aghhhhhh the choices


----------



## lyar (Jul 30, 2016)

Why choose? Why not do both?


----------



## Jake Spectacle (Jul 30, 2016)

lyar said:


> Why choose? Why not do both?


I don't really know honestly, the idea of a hybrid doesn't really appeal to me for some reason, I think mainly because it's confusing to look at and you would need to explain what it is.


----------



## Nataku (Jul 30, 2016)

Jake Spectacle said:


> XD I'm leaning towards a racoon, and now it's basically what fur pattern I like more. Do I go with the fluffy striped tail or the mask??? Aghhhhhh the choices


Coons have both a mask and a striped tail? That's not a hybrid?


----------



## Jake Spectacle (Jul 30, 2016)

Nataku said:


> Coons have both a mask and a striped tail? That's not a hybrid?


....... I'm so dumb.....
Lol raccoon it is then


----------

